# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ενισχυτής ήχου για μικρόφωνο

## idontfeelonce

Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι νέος εδώ και θέλω να φτιάξω έναν ενισχυτή γύρω στα 50 Watt δικό μου με δικά μου εξαρτήματα που να βγάζει και σχετικά καλή ποιότητα για να βάζω το μικρόφωνο(δυναμικό). επίσης έχω φτιάξει απλά κυλκλώματα στην σχολή με πλακέτα(πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις κτλ..) με κόληση κανονικά. Καθοδηγείστε με! χρειάζομαι να βρω σχέδιο κύκλωμα να ξέρω τί θα πρέπει να φτιάξω.. ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων.

----------


## Xarry

Λοιπον καλθτερο θα ηταν να φτιαξεις ανα προενισχυτη για το μικροφωνο ο οποιος θα συνδεεται στον τελικο ενισχυτη.
Εδω θα δεις μερικα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35707
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35706
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44937
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42500

----------


## idontfeelonce

Ο προενισχυτής τί ακριβώς κάνει; Γιατί χρειάζεται ;

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη το σημα απο τα μικροφωνα ειναι παρα πολυ ασθενες και οι τελικοι ενισχυτες δεν εχουν τοσο χαμηλη ευαισθησια ωστε να το "πιασουν" αλλωστε δεν ειναι και αυτη η δουλεια των τελικων. Ο προενισχυτης κανει πολυ πιο μικρη ενισχυση απο τον τελικο αλλα εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια ωστε να "πιασει" το αδυναμο σημα του μικροφωνου.

----------


## idontfeelonce

επίσης θέλω να βρω πληροφορίες ή κάποιο βιβλίο ακόμα καλύτερα για κυκλώματα να μάθω κάποια πράγματα γιατί δεν ξέρω πολλά ώστε να μπορέσω να φτιάξω αυτά τα κυκλώματα και ν αξέρω και πώς λειτουργούν.
αν ξέρει κανείς κάπως να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## MadAss

http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/g9/g9pd.htm

----------


## edgar

μερικες αποριες , θα ημουν ευγνωμων σε οποιον απαντησει καθοτι ειμαι λιγο ασχετος απο αυτα.

γενικα τι επιπεδα τασεων/ρευματος  περιμενουμε απο ενα δυναμικο - μη ενισχυμενο μικροφωνο?
υπαρχει περιπτωση προενισχυτης μικροφωνου να κανει ζημια στην καρτα ηχου (του υπολογιστη που προκειται να συνδεθει)? 
(τι gain πανω κατω επιζητουμε?)

ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

> μερικες αποριες , θα ημουν ευγνωμων σε οποιον απαντησει καθοτι ειμαι λιγο ασχετος απο αυτα.
> 
> γενικα τι επιπεδα τασεων/ρευματος περιμενουμε απο ενα δυναμικο - μη ενισχυμενο μικροφωνο?
> 
> (Μερικά mV μόνο! )
> 
> υπαρχει περιπτωση προενισχυτης μικροφωνου να κανει ζημια στην καρτα ηχου (του υπολογιστη που προκειται να συνδεθει)? 
> 
> (Δύσκολο)
> ...



...................

----------


## edgar

thanks Φίλιππε.

----------


## TheKostis

Υπάρχει κάποια κατασκευή ενησχητή που έχει γίνει στο site; αν ναι τότε θέλω σας παρακαλώ να μου δώσετε το link!
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά :Smile:

----------


## edgar

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα προενισχυτης (βλ λιγα ποστ πιο πανω). Κοιτωντας στο ιντερνετ διαβασα οτι το INA217 της Texas Instruments κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια. (instrumentation amplifier)

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ina217.pdf

Διαβαζοντας το datasheet βλεπω προς το τελος να εχει ενα παραδειγμα phantom power preamplifier. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι , εαν εχω δυναμικο και δεν θελει phantom power  (πηγαινω με την υποθεση οτι μονο τα πυκνωτικα θελουν) μπορω να κανω το κυκλωμα  και απλα να παραλειψω το phantom power κομματι? Εαν δεν το παραλειψω , μπορει το Phantom power να πειραξει ενα δυναμικο μικροφωνο? Μπορει καποιος να επιβεβαιωσει η να διαψευσει αυτα που λεω?


Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αν έχεις δυναμικό μικρόφωνο μπορείς απλώς να παραλείψεις το τμήμα του phantom. Τα δυναμικά μικρόφωνα δεν παθαίνουν ζημιά από το phantom με την προϋπόθεση ότι έχεις κάνει balanced σύνδεση. Αλλά και αν όχι, πάλι δεν παθαίνουν ζημιά, απλώς επειδή το διάφραγμα μετατοπίζεται λόγω του συνεχούς ρεύματος θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ο ήχος θα ακούγεται επιεικώς χάλια.

----------

edgar (12-07-11)

----------

